# My dog: Nubi.



## odp1979 (Jan 21, 2009)

New forum member here, just wanted to share some pictures of my lab mix.  She was rescued from a foreclosed home, with indications that she was abused.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Awwwww! Great pictures. She is so cute! With your patience I'm sure she'll do well. Good luck w/the therapy program. That's a great program.:biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks happy now! What a great thing to do with your dog!! Good luck - I'm sure she'll excel:smile:!


----------

